# how do u guys carry your snowboard?



## unggio (Mar 31, 2011)

my arms get tired carrying it from the car to the lift

i have a camelbak cloudwalker hydration pack, it seems to have straps that are only for skis

Amazon.com: CamelBak Cloud Walker 70 oz Hydration Pack: Sports & Outdoors

should i get a dedicated strap, make one out of rock climbing webbing for 50cents a foot or get a new backpack that has those snowboard carrying straps


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Did you start a new thread because no one was taking your seriously in the last one?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Why don't you fucking man up and get some muscle or just drag the god damn thing.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

ok cool, thread reposted in the correct area! the following still stands as a question:

wtf, are you serious?

what? are you 4'1" 20lbs, riding a 10' surfboard and walking 14 miles to the lift or what?


I just had a terrible feeling that perhaps you are disabled, then i look like a total asshole


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Why don't you fucking man up and get some muscle or just drag the god damn thing.


What he said.... don't drag it though, that Shit is annoying as hell. My 11 year old has never complained about carrying his boards since he was 6. My wife doesn't even bitch about it.....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's only annoying to everyone else I find it amusing!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am thinking that snowboarding might not be the right sport for you. Have you checked out speed Chess?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SSX tricky is not what snowboarding is like in real life.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

unggio said:


> my arms get tired carrying it from the car to the lift
> 
> i have a camelbak cloudwalker hydration pack, it seems to have straps that are only for skis
> 
> ...


I think that my 90lbs girlfriend might need to buy that backpack off you. She complains about having to carry her skis from the parking lot to the lift too. LOL :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

AcroPhile said:


> I think that my 90lbs girlfriend might need to buy that backpack off you. She complains about having to carry her skis from the parking lot to the lift too. LOL :laugh: :laugh:


ya but she's a girl...opps maybe OP'er is too :laugh:

Why did I open this thread :dunno:


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

slyder said:


> ya but she's a girl...opps maybe OP'er is too :laugh:
> 
> Why did I open this thread :dunno:


HAHA I didn't even think of that! I just assumed unggio is a guy.


----------



## Skoojoo (Mar 1, 2010)

I use my psychic powers, wtf do you use?


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

I place it inside my anus.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

> I place it inside my anus.


Hope you don't ride a wide board


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

> I place it inside my anus.


Explains a lot.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I tie my dick around the front binding then let my board drag behind me between my legs like he tail of a lizard.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

One Word. Pogs


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## KahWhy (Apr 12, 2010)

Are you kidding me?

But I usually just launch it like a spear from my car to the mountain.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

KahWhy said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> But I usually just launch it like a spear from my car to the mountain.


Careful, I did that once and impaled a 6-year old. I did get my snowboard back, but it was really too bad about the kid.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Maybe the OP should invest in one of those gay-assed retractable board tow things that clips onto the nose of a board. The whasamitcalled?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

HoboMaster said:


> Careful, I did that once and impaled a 6-year old. I did get my snowboard back, but it was really too bad about the kid.


It's OK the only reason to have a kid anymore is to loot their organs and bone marrow so you did the world a favor by killing him.


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

Is he forreal?....


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

at first, i thought that this might be talking about how you hold your board WHILE you carry it around (like on your shoulders or drag or whatever) but then, i realized that you're stupid. and first impressions are lasting impressions. and i like waffles. why the fuck am i even still in this thread.


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

Zak said:


> at first, i thought that this might be talking about how you hold your board WHILE you carry it around (like on your shoulders or drag or whatever) but then, i realized that you're stupid. and first impressions are lasting impressions. and i like waffles. why the fuck am i even still in this thread.


and why the fuck would anybody shoulder carry a snowboard? haha


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Your snowboard should NEVER touch your shoulder


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

Qball said:


> Your snowboard should NEVER touch your shoulder


Well, unless it has badass boombox graphics on it.

http://www.snowlife.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/signal-snowboards-boom-box.jpg


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

gnarbiscuits said:


> Well, unless it has badass boombox graphics on it.
> 
> http://www.snowlife.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/signal-snowboards-boom-box.jpg


HAHA that's the only exception and awesome


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

well, mine has screaming hot pink on the bottom. and if you think thats weird, then you may kindly fuck off.
you hold it across your shoulders with your hands on the heelcups.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I shoulder carry during prime gaper season in hopes of loping their heads off with my edges.


----------

